# any fellow Capo owners?



## JohnE (Jul 29, 2013)

Otto Cap of Vienna, Austria exported about 400 high end road bikes to the US in the late 1950s and early 1960s. I have owned three, two of which I still have. Any other Capo owners in this group?

http://classicrendezvous.com/Austria/Capo.htm


----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a capo for my guitar 

 Sorry...I don't own a Capo bicycle, but I'd like to see yours!

Post some photos!


----------

